# Stuffed Venison Backstrap



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I modified a recipe I saw on TV and came up with this. I've served it a half dozen times to different groups, both hunter and non-hunter. Never a complaint and most love it so here it is. The numbers can be adjusted to fit the number of people being served. One strap will serve several people, 4-6 depending on the size of the deer.

1-backstrap (the thicker the better)
1lb. DJ's Boudain
1lb peppered bacon
Paul Prudomne Meat Majic Seasoning or season to taste
Worchester Sauce
Aluminum foil

Trim all sinew and tendons of backstrap ( the silvery stuff)
Cut backstrap into about 8" long chunks.

Using a fillet knife push blade from one end to the other the length of the strap creating a hole through the center of the backstrap. Widen hole using your fingers until it is the size of a half dollar.

Peel the tubing off the boudain. Insert boudain into the backstrap. You may have to shove it in a little at a time until it pushes out both sides and almost splits the backstrap open. 

Season with Meat Majic then wrap backstrap in peppered bacon and secure with toothpicks or cooking twine. I prefer the twine because the toothpicks put holes in the foil.

Season outside of bacon with Meat Majic and worschester sauce or season to taste. A-1 Mesquite marinade works well also.

Wrap each strap in foil and allow to marinade overnight. I have also put them together frozen them and thawed later at the camp for cooking.

Remove from foil. On a smokey, hot, mesquite grill sear bacon wrapped straps until bacon is brown. Return each strap to the foil and allow to cook for about 20-30 minutes on medium heat near edge of grill. Straps should be cooked medium to medium rare.

Unwrap from foil cut straps into boudain filled steaks wrapped in bacon and enjoy!

If they are non-hunter/ non-venison eaters don't tell them what it is till afterwards and see how they react!

__________________________________
Listen Up, I have something to say! It's better to live hard and burn out, than to slowly fade away!


----------

